# hair sprays



## wvpumpkin (Apr 19, 2005)

what are some good long holding hairsprays that aren't really expensive???


----------



## spicey05 (Apr 19, 2005)

Originally Posted by *wvpumpkin* what are some good long holding hairsprays that aren't really expensive??? I don't know what color hair you have, But I love John Frieda's Brilliant Burnette, Great hold, plus great smell!


----------



## Marisol (Apr 19, 2005)

I like Aqua Net. It does the job for me and its fairly cheap.


----------



## K*O* (Apr 20, 2005)

Texturespray - by Textureline....I love it...hope Janelle's picks some more up for me at the Beauty Show !!! lol


----------



## Marisol (Apr 20, 2005)

Originally Posted by *spicey05* I don't know what color hair you have, But I love John Frieda's Brilliant Burnette, Great hold, plus great smell! Hi Spicey - Just wanted to welcome you to MUT.


----------



## SmartStyle437 (Apr 20, 2005)

How cheap are you wanting to go here? Lets see

$1.00-3.00 = anything you can buy from wal-mart that says hard hold.

$5.00-12.00 = Back 2 Basic's Sunflower, works wonders and hold great.

$15.00- + = Bed Heads hard head spray, sebation's 0 gravity, Ice's spiker blast.


----------



## meg1959 (Apr 20, 2005)

I'm agree with Marisol, Aqua Net is great. Comes unscented and in 3 levels of "hold".

I pay $1.79/large can at Ocean State Job Lot.

Meg


----------



## bonbon412 (Apr 20, 2005)

I love John Frieda's Sheer Blonde hair spray. It's the only hair spray I use because my hair doesn't feel super crunchy or sticky with this. I think it's about $5.00


----------



## SmartStyle437 (Apr 20, 2005)

Aqua net will hold your hair very well but the alcohol% in it will kill your hair. It will dry your scalp out as well. If you are willing to take that chance go for it. I will confess I have used it from tme to time myself.


----------



## destiny (Apr 20, 2005)

tresemme is also very good for the price. my mom uses it, great hold. i use Sally's generic version od sebastian shaper. (when i use hairspray. lol. hard to believe i don't put anything in my hiar.)


----------



## NYAngel98 (Apr 20, 2005)

If you don't want it to move.. AT ALL... lol I would try BIGSEXYhair's Spray and Play Harder hairspray.. it's really a firm hold. I also like (for cheaper versions - Herbal Esscenses Pump spray works nicely)


----------



## NYAngel98 (Apr 20, 2005)

Originally Posted by *spicey05* I don't know what color hair you have, But I love John Frieda's Brilliant Burnette, Great hold, plus great smell! Welcomr to MuT Spicey! I'm Janelle from NY


----------



## spicey05 (Apr 20, 2005)

Thanks for the welcome! I'm glad I found this site, its very helpful!


----------



## Geek (Apr 20, 2005)

Originally Posted by *spicey05* 

Thanks for the welcome! I'm glad I found this site, its very helpful!







HI Spicey! Welcome


----------



## wvpumpkin (Apr 23, 2005)

Thanks for all the great suggestions!!!


----------



## glamslam (Apr 23, 2005)

Well we've heard a lot of great suggestions already! But here's mine anyways...Thicker Fuller Hair Weightless Volumizing Hairspray. Holds really firm but doesn't give you the helmet head effect, never ever flakes or builds up, and yes--it's cheap! Look for the tall green can at any drugstore or Wal-mart, Target, etc.

Janelle, you seem to like a lot of the Big Sexy Hair products...I'm thinkin' I gotta try some. Are they salon only or can they be found in d/s? It seems like I've seen them in d/s but are they supposed to be there? You know like they always say on the back of the bottle "this product only guaranteed if sold in fine salons" or some such thing.


----------



## Leadfoot (Apr 26, 2005)

Back in the days of big hair



I used to use Aussie Sprunch Spray. It worked very well, but will build up if you use too much (like I used to



)


----------



## lilla (May 1, 2005)

I heard good reviews about that brand. I was in Target and I meant to get one and then I forgot...





Originally Posted by *bonbon412* I love John Frieda's Sheer Blonde hair spray. It's the only hair spray I use because my hair doesn't feel super crunchy or sticky with this. I think it's about $5.00


----------



## spazbaby (May 1, 2005)

My first time posting! I happened to catch Janelle's comment on the BigSexyHair hairspray, and I totally agree with her. You get a HUGE can for something like $16 or $17. It is from a salon-only line called Sexy Hair Concepts by Graham Webb. I also recommend the SilkySexyHair shampoo and conditioner if you want to-die-for soft &amp; fortified hair. I buy mine at Trade Secret.


----------



## Marisol (May 1, 2005)

Originally Posted by *spazbaby* My first time posting! I happened to catch Janelle's comment on the BigSexyHair hairspray, and I totally agree with her. You get a HUGE can for something like $16 or $17. It is from a salon-only line called Sexy Hair Concepts by Graham Webb. I also recommend the SilkySexyHair shampoo and conditioner if you want to-die-for soft &amp; fortified hair. I buy mine at Trade Secret. Welcome to MUT spazbaby! I am Marisol from San Francisco and I look forward to getting to know you.


----------



## elljmz (May 1, 2005)

When I need my hair to really stay in place I use a spray called Splash by Focus 21. What is so great about it is that its water soluble so since I don't wash my naturally curly hair everyday I can still just rinse it and start fresh again. I pay about $4.00 for it . Your hair stays put but not helmut like.


----------



## Geek (May 1, 2005)

Originally Posted by *spazbaby* 

My first time posting! I happened to catch Janelle's comment on the BigSexyHair hairspray, and I totally agree with her. You get a HUGE can for something like $16 or $17. It is from a salon-only line called Sexy Hair Concepts by Graham Webb. I also recommend the SilkySexyHair shampoo and conditioner if you want to-die-for soft &amp; fortified hair. I buy mine at Trade Secret. 


Welcome to Makeuptalk!!


----------



## spazbaby (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Marisol and Tony.


----------



## NYAngel98 (May 1, 2005)

Hey there SpazBaby! I've found a fellow SexyHair lover! It's great stuff, isn't it?!?




I usually buy mine at Ulta ... (or at the trade show - but they weren't there this year.) They do sell them in some drugstores in the "high end" area... technically they really aren't supposed to, but a lot of companies use wholesalers that will sell to anyone. So even though it's not "technically" supposed to be there, they're getting their product out to more people, so they usually won't care. Besides, half the time the drug store charges a few bucks more than what you'd pay for it in a salon anyway - so they're not going to care about that part! LOL But sometimes it's not in your local salon - so if you can find it at a drugstore - go for it!



No harm, no foul~


----------



## NYAngel98 (May 1, 2005)

My other favorite is Hair Toys "Enviro 54 Photo Op" spray by Farouk. It's awesome! You can do so many different things with it, and while you get great hold, your hair is still pliable to style any way that you want!


----------



## lilla (May 1, 2005)

Welcome Spazbaby





Originally Posted by *spazbaby* My first time posting! I happened to catch Janelle's comment on the BigSexyHair hairspray, and I totally agree with her. You get a HUGE can for something like $16 or $17. It is from a salon-only line called Sexy Hair Concepts by Graham Webb. I also recommend the SilkySexyHair shampoo and conditioner if you want to-die-for soft &amp; fortified hair. I buy mine at Trade Secret.


----------



## spazbaby (May 1, 2005)

The strange part is that it doesn't seem like too many other people have discovered the Sexy Hair Concepts line. I'm actually wondering if I can wait til my hair appt. on Thursday to go stock up. I'm also a BedHead fan. I like the Hard Head spray for when I'm going out (I find it to be drying so I don't use it every day), Mastermind for a "natural" look when I don't feel l like drying by sections (it's nice for piecing and scrunching, and has a nice conditioning feel), and the new Superstar thickening spray for instant volumizing (I like this product since it can be used on wet or dry hair).

The ARTEC Texture and Kiwi lines are also awesome. And I wonder where all my money goes!


----------



## spazbaby (May 1, 2005)

Greetings lilla!


----------



## NYAngel98 (May 1, 2005)

Originally Posted by *spazbaby* The strange part is that it doesn't seem like too many other people have discovered the Sexy Hair Concepts line. I'm actually wondering if I can wait til my hair appt. on Thursday to go stock up. I'm also a BedHead fan. I like the Hard Head spray for when I'm going out (I find it to be drying so I don't use it every day), Mastermind for a "natural" look when I don't feel l like drying by sections (it's nice for piecing and scrunching, and has a nice conditioning feel), and the new Superstar thickening spray for instant volumizing (I like this product since it can be used on wet or dry hair). 
The ARTEC Texture and Kiwi lines are also awesome. And I wonder where all my money goes!

I know the feeling!! If it isn't being spent on Makeup, it's hair! LOL I really don't use TIGI products too often, they just don't agree w/ my hair - little to drying, some too heavy... etc... I've seen other people get good results from it, but I can't get it to work on me



But so far everything I"ve tried from Sexy has been good -


----------



## spazbaby (May 1, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* I know the feeling!! If it isn't being spent on Makeup, it's hair! LOL I really don't use TIGI products too often, they just don't agree w/ my hair - little to drying, some too heavy... etc... I've seen other people get good results from it, but I can't get it to work on me



But so far everything I"ve tried from Sexy has been good -



I'm somewhat partial to the Sexy Hair line too. I'm settling for ThermaSilk until I get my hands on some more the Silky shampoo &amp; conditioner. The FIRST DAY I tried the Silky shampoo I got tons of compliments on my hair (it was a deluxe sample that came with they Play Harder hairspray). Ever since I ran out, I haven't gotten any hair compliments! I have fine hair so it's a real blessing to find something that makes it silky rather than just soft, plus it just seemed stronger and less prone to breakage.


----------



## NYAngel98 (May 1, 2005)

Originally Posted by *spazbaby* I'm somewhat partial to the Sexy Hair line too. I'm settling for ThermaSilk until I get my hands on some more the Silky shampoo &amp; conditioner. The FIRST DAY I tried the Silky shampoo I got tons of compliments on my hair (it was a deluxe sample that came with they Play Harder hairspray). Ever since I ran out, I haven't gotten any hair compliments! I have fine hair so it's a real blessing to find something that makes it silky rather than just soft, plus it just seemed stronger and less prone to breakage. Yeah - that shampoo is really nice... I have some of the 'Healthysexy" with soy shampoo &amp; cond. that I've been using that is also really nice.


----------



## MACaddict (May 3, 2005)

I got a small tester of TiGi's Hard head for $6 at Trade Secret. That holds well. I also like Goldwell's Trendline Strong hold Finish Spray, but that's $13.50.


----------



## Geek (May 3, 2005)

Originally Posted by *MACaddict* 

I got a small tester of TiGi's Hard head for $6 at Trade Secret. That holds well. I also like Goldwell's Trendline Strong hold Finish Spray, but that's $13.50. 


I see this is your first post!
Welcome to MakeupTalk!


----------



## lilla (May 3, 2005)

Welcome Macaddict





Originally Posted by *MACaddict* I got a small tester of TiGi's Hard head for $6 at Trade Secret. That holds well. I also like Goldwell's Trendline Strong hold Finish Spray, but that's $13.50.


----------

